

Trimming the FAT: Linux and Patents - zcrar70
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7325/1.html

======
mbrubeck
previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598269>

~~~
zcrar70
Sorry, I hadn't seen that.

